# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Time to upgrade to a dedicated server package

## Dave A

I've had about enough of fighting for a fair shake of processor power for TFSA in the mornings South Africa time. For all my efforts to optimise my partition to run maintenance when the site is quiet, I'm still stuck with maintenance being done on the three other VPS clients who have a share on the 4 processor cluster we jointly operate on - or one of them is raping processor power at that time for other reasons. It certainly isn't coming from my zone.

So I'm going for a dedi - and as the gap between overseas and local is smaller in this segment, I'm seriously considering bringing TFSA hosting home.

The order is going in on Wednesday 1st June and I aim to transfer the TFSA hosting over the coming weekend. Right now the front-runner is the DX Two package from Diamatrix.

Any feedback, suggestions, hints on setting up a dedi or competitve quotes from members would be sincerely appreciated.

(And for those who would like a shot at hosting TFSA, I apologise for the short notice - but when I make a decision, I like to get moving).

----------


## AndyD

So you don't see any issues in the future with the Protection of Information bill?

----------


## Dave A

I do see the potential for issues - and if they arise I'll move the site offshore again.

----------


## Pap_sak

If you did want and overseas company then I have been using these guys for a few years with no problems http://www.webhostingbuzz.com/dedicated-servers.php - I am on a reseller package though, but host 20 - 30 small sites.

----------

Dave A (31-May-11)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the link, Pap_sak.

For anyone curious about how SA local hosting stacks up against international at the dedi level and why I'm seriously interested in bringing TFSA back home (at least until the contemplated secrecy legislation becomes an issue), it wouldn't hurt to compare the DX One package by Diamatrix with those offered on Pap_sak's link. 

My observation is that SA hosting gives you a lot more processing power and RAM, and a heck of a lot less bandwidth for fairly similar money. I guess it's our local's way of compensating for the ridiculous bandwidth cost regime they have to work with in SA. My point of departure is if I have to spend that kind of money, at the moment I need the processing power way more than I need the bandwidth.

EDIT: On a side note, just noticed this is my 12 000th post.  :EEK!:

----------


## wynn

> EDIT: On a side note, just noticed this is my 12 000th post.


Don't you have anything else to do? I mean a proper job? :Wink:

----------


## Martinco

> EDIT: On a side note, just noticed this is my 12 000th post.


Congratulations !!!!!!    :Thumbup:

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Martin.




> Don't you have anything else to do? I mean a proper job?


My wife says much the same thing at times.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's only an average of about 6.5 posts per day, you know  :Surrender:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> EDIT: On a side note, just noticed this is my 12 000th post.


It feels like just yesterday we were congratulating you on your 10 000th post!  If I recall, it was just around the time I registered here at TFSA. So in the time that I've managed to eek out 200-odd posts, you've racked up 2000!  :EEK!:  

Congrats Dave!  :Smile:  Great job you're doing for the community, it is definitely much appreciated.  :Thumbup:

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Thanks Martin.
> 
> 
> My wife says much the same thing at times. 
> 
> It's only an average of about 6.5 posts per day, you know


Eish Dave is that the best you can do in between tea time in morning and afternoon and lunchtime?

----------

